# Awesome 50th Birthday



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Today I turn 50. Where has the time gone? No better way to celebrate the day than to go bunny hunting with my Dad, a couple of our deer hunting buddies, and of course my old female beagles that I raised from puppies. The Muskingum county weather was perfect and so was the day. Jumped 8 rabbits and harvested 6. The dogs were near perfect too!!! Maybe I'm a little biased. A great lunch and makeshift b-day party sealed the day.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

Happy Birthday, sounds like you did it up right. I remember 50 that was a good age, enjoy.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Happy 50th sounds like a good day afield.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Happy B-day, join the club !!! Sounds like you did it up right.


----------

